# La scoperta del'acqua fresca



## Feder

Mi suggerite altre espressioni simili a dire:"hai fatto la scoperta dell'acqua fresca!"?


----------



## demichie

La più simile è 
"hai scoperto l'acqua calda"

oppure all'isola d'Elba, dove sono cresciuto, si è sempre detto:

"deh...hai fatto la scoperta del Giaconi!"

Chi fosse il Giaconi e quale fosse la sua scoperta non l'ho mai saputo, forse era l'acqua calda.

ciao
mattia


----------



## tie-break

Io conosco:"Hai scoperto l'acqua calda"


----------



## irene.acler

"La scoperta del Giaconi" non la conosco!! 
Però qui da noi (non so se anche da altre parti), per esprimere questo concetto si dice spesso "banana" (in contesti molto colloquiali ed informali però)!
Anch'io ho sempre detto "hai scoperto l'acqua calda".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sei sicuro che "hai fatto la scoperta dell'acqua fresca" esista?
Mai sentito prima e nessuna ricorrenza su google..


----------



## Einstein

Forse è un rovesciamento intenzionale del modo di dire solito. Chi scopre l'acqua calda scopre quello che è noto a tutti e magari una persona spiritoso ha parlato di "l'acqua fresca" rferendosi ad una scoperta autentica...?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Forse è un rovesciamento intenzionale del modo di dire solito. Chi scopre l'acqua calda scopre quello che è noto a tutti e magari una persona spiritos*a* ha parlato di "l'acqua fresca" rferendosi ad una scoperta autentica...?



Può senz'altro essere come dici tu, ma in questo caso sarebbe difficile travare espressioni simili ad un modo di dire coniato ad hoc..


----------



## rocamadour

Secondo me qualcuno ha fatto confusione e ha "assemblato" le due espressioni:
- Scoprire l'acqua calda / fare la scoperta dell'acqua calda = non scoprire niente di nuovo, dire qualcosa di già risaputo
e
- essere come l'acqua fresca = essere qualcosa che non ha nessun effetto, che passa senza lasciare il segno


----------



## Mazer

Per me amici, questa espressione può avere doppio senso. Dipende di chi parla , come parla e il contesto in cui è utilizzata. Può significare veramente una scoperta importante che è lodata oppure una ironia per essere una roba da nulla.




Ossequi


----------



## arirossa

Mazer said:


> Per me amici, questa espressione può avere doppio senso. Dipende di chi parla , come parla e il contesto in cui è utilizzata. Può significare veramente una scoperta importante che è lodata oppure una ironia per essere una roba da nulla.
> Ossequi


Probabilmente per te, ma per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che parlano italiano, il significato è assolutamente univoco, ed è quello di scoprire una cosa che sanno già tutti...


----------



## njnye

arirossa said:


> Probabilmente per te, ma per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che parlano italiano, il significato è assolutamente univoco, ed è quello di scoprire una cosa che sanno già tutti...


Ma parli della scoperta dell'acqua fresca? Io non l'ho mai sentito! Sinceramente mi fa pensare all'individuazione di una qualche sorgente in qualche posto sperduto. No, davvero non l'ho mai sentita... Ma qualcuno sa dirmi che vuol dire? In che zone d'Italia si usa?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me è semplicemente una locuzione coniata ad hoc dall'autore per sottolineare l'invenzione più inutile tra le inutili. Fosse almeno calda, l'acqua... Ma addirittura fresca! 

Naturalmente lo standard è _scoprire l'acqua calda._


----------



## Necsus

Concordo con Rocamadour: da quanto mi risulta la scoperta è generalmente associata all'acqua calda, mentre quella fresca è sinonimo di mancanza di caratteristiche o effetti marcati (è come bere acqua fresca)...


----------



## valy822

Mai sentito _hai scoperto l'acqua fresca_.
Qui ho sentito invece sia _hai scoperto l'acqua calda_ oppure _hai fatto la scoperta dell'America.._da voi la seconda espressione non si usa? Sono curiosa..


----------



## arirossa

njnye said:


> Ma parli della scoperta dell'acqua fresca? Io non l'ho mai sentito! Sinceramente mi fa pensare all'individuazione di una qualche sorgente in qualche posto sperduto. No, davvero non l'ho mai sentita... Ma qualcuno sa dirmi che vuol dire? In che zone d'Italia si usa?


No, no, per carità, parlavo della scoperta dell'acqua calda 
Mi pare che qui, l'acqua fresca non abbia ancora sentito il bisogno di scoprirla nessuno  (e concordo con tutte le possibili spiegazioni alla commistione fresca-calda che sono già state date  )


----------



## tie-break

valy822 said:


> _hai fatto la scoperta dell'America.._da voi la seconda espressione non si usa? Sono curiosa..


 
Si, da me si usa.
Pero' con una piccola variazione (Hai scoperto l'America) che comunque non cambia il significato


----------



## valy822

tie-break said:


> Si, da me si usa.
> Pero' con una piccola variazione (Hai scoperto l'America) che comunque non cambia il significato


 
Sì, giusto Stefano, qui si usa anche la variazione _hai scoperto l'America_.


----------



## rocamadour

Anche dalle mie parti si usa. Esempio tipico: "Eh, sì... bravo! Hai scoperto l'America!"


----------



## Feder

Ma sì,lo standard è l'acqua calda,avete ragione.
Cmq non avete altri modi per dirlo?Anche tipo "non hai detto niente di nuovo",ma non così semplici.


----------



## njnye

Feder said:


> Ma sì,lo standard è l'acqua calda,avete ragione.


Mi hai fatto scervellare per mezza giornata per niente, bravo! 
Quando si dice un'ovvietà c'è anche chi risponde con la frase "l'acqua bolle a 100 gradi" oppure "due e due fa quattro"... dipende da cosa intendi tu con "altri modi meno semplici". Altrimenti ci sarebbe "su questo non ci piove", "non fa una grinza", "è risaputo", "niente di nuovo sotto il sole"... posso andare avanti un bel po', a sapere che può essere utile...


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

"Come la notte che segue il giorno."
Sottointeso "ovvio come..."

Quanto all'acqua fredda, penso che la sua scoperta sia antecedente a quella dell'acqua calda...


----------



## Kraus

Livornese: hai inventato/scoperto il buco nella conca.


----------



## elwadi

Ciao! in un altra lingua, dicono: hai scoperto il filo a tagliare il buro.


----------



## infinite sadness

In qualche altra lingua dicono: è l'uovo di colombo.


----------



## rocamadour

infinite sadness said:


> In qualche altra lingua dicono: è l'uovo di colombo.


L'uovo di Colombo non è nella nostra lingua?  
E poi, per quello che ne so io non ha lo stesso significato di scoprire l'acqua calda (ossia scoprire una cosa che sanno già tutti), anzi...
In effetti ho cercato sullo Zanichelli:
_L'uovo di Colombo_ (fig.) Espediente facilissimo cui però nessuno aveva pensato prima, come la leggera ammaccatura sul fondo che, secondo la tradizione C. Colombo escogitò per far stare un uovo ritto su di un tavolo.


----------



## njnye

"è l'uovo di Colombo" si usa spesso in italiano (non lo so nelle altre lingue, ne ignoravo l'esistenza all'estero). Comunque, quanto a significato, non è assimilabile alla "scoperta dell'acqua calda".


----------



## arirossa

rocamadour said:


> L'uovo di Colombo non è nella nostra lingua?
> E poi, per quello che ne so io non ha lo stesso significato di scoprire l'acqua calda (ossia scoprire una cosa che sanno già tutti), anzi...
> In effetti ho cercato sullo Zanichelli:
> _L'uovo di Colombo_ (fig.) Espediente facilissimo cui però nessuno aveva pensato prima, come la leggera ammaccatura sul fondo che, secondo la tradizione C. Colombo escogitò per far stare un uovo ritto su di un tavolo.


Assolutamente inutile confermare lo Zanichelli , ma confermo che a mio parere è usatissimo  (e mi chiedo se e in quali altre lingue sia usato, qualcuno ha altre informazioni?)


----------



## alcesta

In serbo/croato, per esempio, esiste la stessa espressione (Kolumbovo jaje), e guarda caso, anche i modi di dire identici sia per l'acqua calda sia per la scoperta dell'America... 
Quanto a Colombo, trattandosi di un aneddoto molto noto capisco che l'espressione la troviamo anche nelle altre lingue: egg of Columbus, oeuf de Colomb, huevo de Colón... basta cercare sulla Wikipedia italiana e confrontarla con le pagine in altre lingue. 
Comunque, come e perché ci sia lo stesso modo di dire che riguarda l'acqua calda nelle lingue così diverse davvero non saprei spiegare...


----------

